# CD Storage Question



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm going to college this coming fall and would like to take my CDs with me. I've got about 600 of 'em, and the collection expands pretty regularly. So I would really like to get some advice from you all on how to store them. Here are my criteria:

1. I'll be living in a dorm room, so space is at a premium. I'll be storing my CDs in sleeves, so they will take up far less space than jewel cases would.

2. I need a system that can easily accommodate new CDs, and that can be organized (i.e. fixed page CD binders are out of the question).

3. Preferably, I would like something that can fit under my bed.

4. As I will be changing rooms every four years, I can't use anything permanent (liked shelves attached to the wall).

5. I don't care how it looks.

Thanks in advance for any advice- I've done some Googling and have yet to come up with a good solution.

BB


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> I'm going to college this coming fall and would like to take my CDs with me. I've got about 600 of 'em, and the collection expands pretty regularly. So I would really like to get some advice from you all on how to store them. Here are my criteria:
> 
> 1. I'll be living in a dorm room, so space is at a premium. I'll be storing my CDs in sleeves, so they will take up far less space than jewel cases would.
> 
> ...


Since you obviously value your collection, I would not take any of them with you. The first problem is you will be living in a dorm room. My question to you is will you have any roommates? If yes, then it would not be wise to take that collection with you.

My next question: do you own any iPods? If yes, then why don't you store some of those recordings on them.

Anyway, I think it would be a big mistake to carry that collection with you.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I would be inclined to go with MI's suggestion. I would leave my CDs at home safe and put as much as I could onto on iPod. Safely transporting 600 CDs from tiny dorm room to dorm room does not sound practical. And I, for one, would never transport my CDs in a binder. They stay safe in their jewel cases with the insert booklet.

And then there is the drunk roommate scenario. Your roommates will never care for your property the same way you do...who's to say they don't get drunk one night and say..."What's this Mozart **** Buddha's always talking about?" and jams it into a player upside down and gets it all scratched up.

Just saying...you should entertain all scenarios here...


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> who's to say they don't get drunk one night and say..."What's this Mozart **** Buddha's always talking about?" and jams it into a player upside down and gets it all scratched up.


HAHAHA that's very funny but also a good point.

Thanks for the advice, MI and Tap. Even though I won't have a roommate (singles are very popular where I'm going), I think taking up my whole collection is a bad idea. I don't like listening to digital music, so I might end up taking about 40 or so CDs and keeping the rest of my collection at home. But I hadn't considered some of these scenarios before- so I'll definitely be on my guard.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> Since you obviously value your collection, I would not take any of them with you.


Absolutely! Bring a HD crammed with FLACs and pipe it into your stereo.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> HAHAHA that's very funny but also a good point.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, MI and Tap. Even though I won't have a roommate (singles are very popular where I'm going), I think taking up my whole collection is a bad idea. I don't like listening to digital music, so I might end up taking about 40 or so CDs and keeping the rest of my collection at home. But I hadn't considered some of these scenarios before- so I'll definitely be on my guard.


You don't own an iPod of any kind?


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> You don't own an iPod of any kind?


 Nope. I would never use one- I don't like wearing headphones/earbuds and I have a little portable CD boombox if I want to play music somewhere other than my house. In general, I've tried to make my whole life as low-tech as possible. I don't even own a digital camera.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> Nope. I would never use one- I don't like wearing headphones/earbuds and I have a little portable CD boombox if I want to play music somewhere other than my house. In general, I've tried to make my whole life as low-tech as possible. I don't even own a digital camera.


 Okay, good luck.

I love iPods. I've got 12 of them.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

mirror image said:


> Okay, good luck.
> 
> I love ipods. I've got 12 of them.


12???????????????????


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*iPod*

You got me beat - I only have 6 iPods.

2 iTouch
2 Classic
2 Shuffle

No, it is not the same as my McIntosh and Klipsch speakers, but the iPod and Bose ear buds are very close and I can't take the McIntosh to bed or to work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

BB and others, always keep your CDs away from any direct sunlight, even if stacked as you would your books just exposing even the end can eventually lead to tarnishing, I found out to my cost


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> 12???????????????????


Yes, 12 of them. I have a lot of my jazz and classical CD collection on them. I transfer everything at 192 kps. It's not CD quality, but it's also not the worst quality. I've been doing this for years.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*CD's*

You all seem as protective as me. I store originals and burn copies to use. I really only "display" my opera box sets. Using an original CD, anathema! I'm to clumsy and could damage it.

I do both, copy to computer for iPod and use copies of CD's for HiFi. Yes, it is hard for me to use iPod and HiFi in the same sentence.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

What is the average cost of a CD in the states ?


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Usa $10 - $15*

You can find some deals around the $10 to $12 dollar range. But then many can be $12 - $16 or so if they are just released like some featured in Gramophone. You can get better deals on-line if you like to shop that way.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> You don't own an iPod of any kind?


I don't either.

Life exists outside the iPod


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> I don't either.
> 
> Life exists outside the iPod


 Whatever you say there, Conservationist.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Whatever you say there, Conservationist.


I take my hat off to you MI you are a changed man, that would normally have started an intense discussion


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Conservationist said:


> I don't either.
> 
> Life exists outside the iPod


Ah! A man after my own heart! We need to stick together, Conservationist. There seems to be much pro-iPod extremism on the forum.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Not me I wouldn't touch em with a barge pole, I've got a Creative much superior Ha


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Andante said:


> Not me I wouldn't touch em with a barge pole, I've got a Creative much superior Ha


Heathen! Godless savage!


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

BuddhaBandit said:


> Ah! A man after my own heart! We need to stick together, Conservationist. There seems to be much pro-iPod extremism on the forum.


I am de-gadgetizing across all areas of life.

Simplify; contemplate; change fewer batteries, have fewer charges, spend no time in the Apple store or other techno-insanity (has anyone else been to Best Buy lately? the place is out of control).

Sounds tempting, to many, but only a few succeed...


----------

